# Need a new lab "rookie" HELP



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I am looking for a yellow female lab. Had to put down my 14yr old chocolate, now I have only a 8yr old black. My son(7) is geeked about helping to train a new rookie. I am in n. utah, so a breeder in close enough that we can visit the pups a few times before choosing would be great. Not in a huge hurry, but WILL have a pup before easter, or tommorow if its from a good line. Don't field trial, not a show dog, my dogs live outside50% of the time, hunt in the nastiest places on the lake, and we don't quit until Jan., so I am wanting a good, hardy, hunting bloodline. Thanks guys


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

IMO field trial lines = hardy hunting bloodlines. Not only that but most guys who are breeding hot blooded field trial dogs are more particular about breeding to good healthy lines with trainability and smarts.

I will be breeding my female, who is a beast in the field and a softy at home, to an equally impressive dog, this spring. Pups will be blacks and yellows.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a litter of yellows coming in a couple of weeks. great lines.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Donttreadonme said:


> IMO field trial lines = hardy hunting bloodlines. Not only that but most guys who are breeding hot blooded field trial dogs are more particular about breeding to good healthy lines with trainability and smarts.
> 
> I will be breeding my female, who is a beast in the field and a softy at home, to an equally impressive dog, this spring. Pups will be blacks and yellows.


I was a shooter for a field trial trainer(springers) when I was in my teens(great deal, I got to shoot stuff and didn't even pay for the shells). I got one of the pups from his best bitch, UNBELIEVABLE NOSE, great instincts, wonderful upland dog, EXCEPT it was a wimp, it hated water, hater rain, etc. 
I meant no disrespect, field trial lines are hunting lines. I only meant that I need a dog that hunts all day, all conditions, and is capable of living outdoors. Some of my proudest days with that old chocolate of mine were when his fur was frozen solid, and he hunted all day and retreived all day in the worst of weather in the worst areas, with far to many crippled diving ducks(the owners shooting might need more training). Whether the new one walks a line, or holds that bird until I take it are far less meaningful to me than being tough, and smart enough to still learn dispite the poor excuse for a trainer that is training her.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

If you are open to a non-yellow and are ready now, this is a pretty dang nice litter! http://www.pintailretrievers.com/puppies


----------

